# New Marcum lx5 owner, any TIPS?



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys I just bought a marcum lx5, this is my first flasher and I know zero about them, any tips or tricks for the new guy? Thanks


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't let your friends or wife use it. You won't get it back. I would read the booklet first. Try and use some of the features at home even though you won't see anything. This way you can become familiar with the options. I could go on and on but this is for starters. Congrats on your very wise purchase and enjoy.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

i have a vex and all i can say is JUST ADD ICE


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

btw welcome to the site


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Read the manual they are simple to operate. Glad you made a good choice and went with the best :coolgleam


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Start with your gain at zero and go up until you see your lure when jigging it, try to keep it as low as possible. Try using the superfine line instead of the zoom, it's easiest to use when starting out in my opinion.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

The best thing is if you can find someone who has one to go out with you. 

I learn better watching and trying than reading instructions.

Plus thats man law.


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

Bagman said:


> The best thing is if you can find someone who has one to go out with you.
> 
> I learn better watching and trying than reading instructions.
> 
> Plus thats man law.


I am the same way, but also appreciate any and all tips, we have 4 inch's of ice on the small lake around hartland (23 and 59 area) that I go out on, may brave the cold latter today


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

If you haven't already, read up on how sonar works so you know what you're lookin at!


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Be ready to accept the fact that you won't want to ice fish ever again if you don't have a flasher for some reason. It just isn't the same.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I just got a LX-5 too and cant wait to try it on the ice.

does it hurt the unit to use it without the transducer in water??


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't think so but you won't see any fish either.

I hop from hole to hole and don't turn mine off, it's no a LX5 but I don't think that matters.


----------



## Merv (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys I just got the lx3tc and I used it saturday for 8 hours and the battery reading went from 100% to 0. The manual says it will last 18-22 hours. Just wondering if Im misunderstanding the manual. Anyway I couldnt take my eyes of this darn thing. Its cool to watch the lights come after your jig.
Merv


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

Merv said:


> Hey guys I just got the lx3tc and I used it saturday for 8 hours and the battery reading went from 100% to 0. The manual says it will last 18-22 hours. Just wondering if Im misunderstanding the manual. Anyway I couldnt take my eyes of this darn thing. Its cool to watch the lights come after your jig.
> Merv


i have the older lx3, if you fish deep water all day and have your gain up high it will use more power. mine has a auto charging system, but i have to keep it plugged in for a couple hours after it says 100%. also, the first time you charge should be an all day charge. if your not in a shanty and its really cold out it wont last as long. i have used mine 3 days in a row without a charge but i usually fish 12-20 fow with my gain down as low as possible


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a vx1.. incredible for the price!
Basically like it's been said, try to keep your gain as low as possible, but you wanna see your lure. You will see the bottom and then you will see marks between surface and bottom or movement on bottom (after your transducer stops swinging from when you set it in the water) in most cases those are fish.
You're gonna wanna present your jig above where the fish are so use the mark of the fish and your jig to position it where you want it, then jig it however you want and you can even watch the fish follow it!
Seriously amazing fishing with sonar! I dunno what I'm gonna do without it when the softwater season comes!!!


----------



## Merv (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in about 13 feet of water but it was only 8 degrees. I tried to keep my gain as low as I could. I just turned it up enough to where my jig was not flashing on and off. Maybe I will just leave it on the charger a couple hours after it says 100%. Thanks 

Merv


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Isn't it bad to let those batteries completely drain? My lowrance died once and after that the battery wouldn't take a charge. I am also part of the "just got my LX 5 and can't wait to use it" club.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I hop from hole to hole all the time and very rarely turn my LX-5 off. I can usually get at least 20 hours before it starts going to low battery. Another good thing is Marcum has fantastic customer service, My charger fried on my LX-5 last week and they are sending me a new one free of charge. It is a great flasher. Read the manual and get some ice time in, you will catch on very quick. I always use mine on Superfineline and zoom on. Here is a copy of the manual if anyone needs it.

http://www.marcumtech.com/cs/manuals/LX5OwnersManual.pdf


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've also had a good experience with marcum's customer service. I've got the VX-1 and my charger went bad too. Called Marcum up and they sent a new one out that day. I got it two days later with enough time to charge it up for the weekend.


----------

